# Threshold at the front door and Tile



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think you should replace the threshold with one that will give you enough height to clear ,not ony the new tile , but a throw rug.

That old thresh hold had lived is life and needs to be replaced.

Now is the time,it will be much harder after you tile.-----Mike-----


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You do not have a real understanding as to what it takes to convert your current flooring to a ceramic tile floor.
To find out if it's even possible would require you to know the exact structure of the current floor. That includes the floor joist size and it's total span length. What is currently on top of the ? You would need to provide at least a 1 1/8" thick subfloor to support a ceramic tile installation. On top of that you could go with a 1/4" cement or hardiboard. The current flooring would need to be stripped down to the subfloor. In sheet flooring, it's generally put over 1/4" luan. If it's an older house you could have multiple layers of flooring. All of these would need to be removed.
If you install ceramic tile over an inadequate substrate, it will fail.
Ron


----------



## slunn (Aug 28, 2010)

Can the bottom of a door be trimmed if the threshold is too thick after adding tile.


----------



## Gargage Guy (Aug 28, 2010)

yes it can, but take Ron's advise and do some prilimary investigation.
your wallet will thank you.


----------

